# التسحيح



## alaa16 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجوا تزويدي بمعلومات او كتاب عن موضوع 

1- تسحيح محلول يحتوي الكاربونات و البيكاربونات
2- تسحيح محلول يحتوي الكاربونات والهيدروكسيد

وسوف اكون شاكرة لكم


----------

